# [Free][4.0+] Game of Squares



## Planemo (Jul 15, 2013)

Minimalist puzzle game like Sokoban but vice versa.

*Google Play (free)*: http://bit.ly/1o1S5zy

*Gameplay*: 




Tap on squares to move them to the right places! For example, move a red square to the red circle.

Squares move only in the direction in which the arrow is pointing at them. Detached arrows to change direction of the square.

Get a high score and challenge you friends!


----------

